
ODROID-N2 is a new generation single board computer - doener
https://forum.odroid.com/viewtopic.php?t=33781
======
doener
"We will start to sell from very late March and the first shipment will start
early April. There is no plan to accept any pre-order. 2GB model: $63 4GB
model: $79"

